# Bern Helmet Goggle Clip?



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

They usually come in the same package as the winter liners, but I'm not sure they sell them separate. You could get ahold of Bern directly and ask them. I think I have one or two sitting around somewhere at my house that came with my multiple warranty replacement liners.....


----------



## Scott_ins (Jan 14, 2011)

Aahh I didn't realize they usually came with the winter liners. I'll check with the store I was going to buy from (helmetsandarmor.com), if not then I'll get in touch with Bern directly.

Thanks for the info,


----------



## Scott_ins (Jan 14, 2011)

I ended up buying the winter liner from 'HighAltitude 2 U' because they included the goggle clip in the package, plus it was the cheapest deal I could find (incl postage). They also seemed to be the cheapest for audio liners as well, just FYI if anyone is looking around for one...


----------

